# Quinclorac on St. Aug



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Just had a friend tell me he sprayed his lawn with Spectrackde, which has quinclorac in it. His yard is now...less green than it used to be. What's his best.course of action moving forward?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

First thing he should do is read all the labels before spraying anything. My thoughts would be to water and wait. See how this affects his yard


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Quinclorac will kill St. Augustine.

See table 1 in this
https://www.domyown.com/msds/DriveLabel2014.pdf


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Keep watering hoping to dilute it and hope it bounces back, it probably will but might take a while..


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

His spray project probably turned into a plug project.


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

Is it worth buying quinclorac to spot spray crabgrass in st aug? I only have a couple patches which I'm excited about but if quinclorac kills st aug I might as well just spot spray some roundup


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Success said:


> Is it worth buying quinclorac to spot spray crabgrass in st aug? I only have a couple patches which I'm excited about but if quinclorac kills st aug I might as well just spot spray some roundup


If you only have a couple of patches of crabgrass, just pull it out and make sure to put some preM down for the next growing cycle. Crabgrass is a pain, but it is real easy to pull up and get all the roots. Quinclorac on St. Aug. usually means death to the St. Aug.


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks. I've used prodiamine two seasons now and I got it pretty under control. I'll just pull it.


----------

